# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA  Feb 14



## Eric (Jan 21, 2016)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Feb 14th

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday FEB 14th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Theme: Bring your sweetheart or the bike you love the most... or both.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2016)

If those dames are joining us for the ride...I'm leaving the girls home. See you there!


----------



## mrg (Jan 21, 2016)

supposed to get rid of this broken foot/boot on the 10th so hopefully I will be back in the loop, see ya there!


----------



## burrolalb (Jan 27, 2016)

Can I get the address thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Cdollar4 (Jan 27, 2016)

Dang!!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric (Jan 29, 2016)

burrolalb said:


> Can I get the address thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk




This address will get you there
30 Plaza Square, Orange, CA 92866


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2016)

I love my bikes a lot so it is hard to choose which bike is my True Love...
I have been contemplating and Riding each one with this query on my mind since this Thread.
I'm sure I will change my mind at least 4 more times.....


----------



## burrolalb (Jan 30, 2016)

Eric said:


> This address will get you there
> 30 Plaza Square, Orange, CA 92866



Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## higgens (Jan 30, 2016)

That's close enough for me


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2016)

I'll be there. Love this ride!


----------



## mrg (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Jan 30, 2016)

that was weird, copied and inserted that last pic and tried to add text after and wouldn't let me, this time I wrote text first and it worked, did a pre-ride around Orange today, hopefully I will be without boot/cast and back on a vintage bike for the next ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 8, 2016)

I have loved my Elgin Tiki cruiser the longest; but I don't know if I love the most. ...


----------



## Eric (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 13, 2016)

I rode my 36 Electric on Friday, evaluating my love...



I love all the bits and pieces and components that make this bike so awesome to look at and ride. 
I remember where I picked them all up and who they came from too. 
I really love this bike.


----------



## Eric (Feb 13, 2016)

I think I am riding this little beauty.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I'll be there. Love this ride!




Hey Mike, 2 questions:
Did you finish the Sweetheart Project?
Which of your bikes do You love the most?
Im bringing my Sweetie...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Hey Mike, 2 questions:
> Did you finish the Sweetheart Project?
> Which of your bikes do You love the most?
> Im bringing my Sweetie...



Yup. All done and ready to go.  Right now...probably my newest one, the '37 Colson.


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 285527



You riding today Dave?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 14, 2016)

Have fun and be safe on the ride today.  I'll try and make one this Summer.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2016)

All dolled up and ready to ride...


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 14, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> You riding today Dave?




I think I am ,  I took some lessons, I've got it figured out now.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2016)

Dork

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 14, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> All dolled up and ready to ride...
> 
> Did you steal this from Rustjunkie garage ????  I touched it a few days ago


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2016)

Keep your dirty mitts off my girl!


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 14, 2016)

Bring a Valentine along for the ride...........


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2016)

Couple pics from today's OC Valentine's Ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2016)

my wife and I were there and had a great time; thank you Eric and Shawna. 
There were a lot of couples out on valentines day ride.


----------



## Eric (Feb 15, 2016)




----------

